# Cat furries unite



## foussiremix (Aug 16, 2019)

Neko neko nyan sisters and brothers

I call everyone who has a cat fursona here for...I dunno, stop staring at me with dem big ol cat eyes.

Yeah so everyone who is a cat furry , come here to prove that you exist :V

We shall convert all scalies and other mammals into cats owo.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Aug 16, 2019)

Not my sona but I am having a cheetah ref commissioned. I've wanted a ballet dancer character so that's what he's going to be!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm a cat. A fast cat. The fastest cat. I meow, I purr, I chirp.

Other notable cat sonas on the forums:
@SoL-JoS @The Matte-Black Cat @Jackie_Attak @Viiburnum 
That's all I can think of for now.



MosquitoBeest said:


> Not my sona but I am having a cheetah ref commissioned. I've wanted a ballet dancer character so that's what he's going to be!


0w0
Another cheetah??? Excellent news!!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 16, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> come here to prove that you exist :V



Prove that I exist?...

I'm gonna need a minute to think this one through


----------



## SoL-JoS (Aug 16, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'm a cat. A fast cat. The fastest cat. I meow, I purr, I chirp.
> 
> Other notable cat sonas on the forums:
> @SoL-JoS @The Matte-Black Cat @Jackie_Attak @Viiburnum
> ...


~c u s s~
~p u r r~
~s t r e e e e e e e e e e t c h~


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2019)

Ah...all ze cats in one place, you say? Oh-la-la!!!!!! 

This will make it so much easier for me to convert them to skunks, no?


----------



## SoL-JoS (Aug 16, 2019)

Simo said:


> Ah...all ze cats in one place, you say? Oh-la-la!!!!!!
> 
> This will make it so much easier for me to convert them to skunks, no?


stinki boi


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> stinki boi


 
You say that now, spotty one!

*sprays with perfume*

There, now kitty smells better!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Aug 16, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'm a cat. A fast cat. The fastest cat. I meow, I purr, I chirp.
> 
> Other notable cat sonas on the forums:
> @SoL-JoS @The Matte-Black Cat @Jackie_Attak @Viiburnum
> ...


YES!
The Northwest African (Saharan) cheetah to be exact. They're more smooth-coated and look neat. The "tear" lines down the sides of the face are usually missing on them.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 16, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> YES!
> The Northwest African (Saharan) cheetah to be exact. They're more smooth-coated and look neat. The "tear" lines down the sides of the face are usually missing on them.


Oh cool! And a cheetah is a good choice for a ballet dancer - elegant as well as having long and slender limbs


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 16, 2019)

Would the cats be opposed to scratches and pets?


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 16, 2019)

Imma cat! . . . Mostly. I'm a caracal/osprey hybrid, but I mostly look like a fluffier caracal with feathery arms, tail and osprey-like markings 

Also, a few of my mains (not fursonas really) are cats too. Nyro is a cybernetic Amur leopard, and I have an Oriental Longhair OC named Addison.


----------



## MalibuCat (Aug 16, 2019)

Rawr! =^^=


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 16, 2019)

Does anyone want some catnip?


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 16, 2019)

Yo.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

MAOW ♡


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

Simo said:


> Ah...all ze cats in one place, you say? Oh-la-la!!!!!!
> 
> This will make it so much easier for me to convert them to skunks, no?


DON'T CHASE AND KISS US


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> DON'T CHASE AND KISS US


What about giving pets?


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

*commissioning a fursona*
*looks at thread*
*gets convinced*


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 17, 2019)

Normally I'm a fox, so I would feel pretty welcome here, as we are the cat like canine

But...since I'm stuck in a mouse costume right now....


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> That's all I can think of for now.


@AK_Sandfire is another one. Hasn't been active since January, though.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 17, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> @AK_Sandfire is another one. Hasn't been active since January, though.


I was quoting the guys I've had interactions with 
Get yourself a cat-based sona! DO IT!!!


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Get yourself a cat-based sona! DO IT!!!


Already am! 
Just waiting for the final product.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 17, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Already am!
> Just waiting for the final product.


Oooooh! What species you gone for? (Hint: cheetahs are bestest!)


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Oooooh! What species you gone for? (Hint: cheetahs are bestest!)


A...a...a snow leopard.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 17, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> A...a...a snow leopard.


Ooooh! Nice! Big adorable floofy pawbs!!!


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 17, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I was quoting the guys I've had interactions with
> Get yourself a cat-based sona! DO IT!!!





Manchesterite said:


> Already am!
> Just waiting for the final product.



Well that was unexpected!  Thought you were deciding on a dog.  

*is looking forward to your snow leopard avi*


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 17, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Well that was unexpected!  Thought you were deciding on a dog.


Yeah, the dog thing was a placeholder. I'll be sure to update my PFP once it's finished!


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh snap, when did this open up? :3

I'm a big cat..


----------



## BingyBongo (Aug 17, 2019)

Rar!


----------



## mustelidcreature (Aug 18, 2019)

uhh... 
meow ?


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 18, 2019)

Cats are the ultimate species.
Siamese cat reporting for duty!


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 18, 2019)

Ya'll I got a scratching post.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 18, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Ya'll I got a scratching post.


I have one in the living room and one in my bedroom. I also have a cat...


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Aug 18, 2019)

My main sona ain't a cat but i do have em! So i suppose i do count to come here ;3


----------



## Kinare (Aug 18, 2019)

Mrowr?


----------



## Keefur (Aug 18, 2019)

Did someone call for a REAL feline?  Well, I'm the biggest and the strongest.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2019)

The Pope Cat blesses this thread with his grace.


----------



## Render (Aug 18, 2019)

*am cat*
*definitely not a spy*
*srs*
*meow meow*
*nice food you have there*


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 21, 2019)

Physically a feline but with a red panda fur pattern. Although my current avatar doesn't show it, my little adorable fluffball also has two tails. And he is super soft and cuddly.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2019)

Meow.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

WELCOME TO THE FUTURE MY FELLOW FURS


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2020)

foussiremix said:


> Neko neko nyan sisters and brothers
> 
> I call everyone who has a cat fursona here for...I dunno, stop staring at me with dem big ol cat eyes.
> 
> ...



<the air shimmers and parts, and the cat leaps into the room with a wild laugh, his glowing eyes scanning the room playfully. As he lands, the glow fades and the hole in the air reseals itself> Meow-meow!!! Mambi here, always ready for fun! <purrrr>


----------



## Vesper2112 (May 12, 2020)

Meow! I'm super new, so while I have a ferret fullsuit commissioned, I couldn't wait and was able to get a premade partial (which I've named Pogo the Tabby Cat). Just waiting on his clothes to arrive! Now we need this virus thing to go away so we can all get back out there!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 12, 2020)

People say that foxes are dogs that run cat software, so do I count? owo


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 12, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> People say that foxes are dogs that run cat software, so do I count? owo


Sorry my dude. You not felidae.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 12, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Sorry my dude. You not felidae.


I didn't think I did, lol. But, that's fine.


----------



## Bluefangcat (May 12, 2020)

Both of my main sonas are felines! One's a cat named dimas, and the other is a snow leopard named blue. Felines unite!


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 12, 2020)

am cat ~M E O W~


----------



## Auxil (May 13, 2020)

Bluefangcat said:


> Both of my main sonas are felines! One's a cat named dimas, and the other is a snow leopard named blue. Felines unite!


Your style is so cute ;_; followed on FA

Am cat too (y'know... nya) a sleepy house cat who wants to go wandering then come home and receive petpets...


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (May 13, 2020)

You called?


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 13, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> You called?


Yep, that's a ~C A T~ alright.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (May 13, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> Yep, that's a ~C A T~ alright.



Just a large one


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 13, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Just a large one


sAmE
maybe not as ~l o r g~ as you, but fasto catto can't be beaten!
~N Y O O M~


----------



## Zip (May 14, 2020)

Meowdy


----------



## Sairn (May 14, 2020)

*floofs*

You rang? :3


----------



## Zip (May 14, 2020)

*le gasp* :0


----------



## Sairn (May 14, 2020)

Zip said:


> *le gasp* :0



*Majestic floof*


----------



## Zip (May 14, 2020)

owo


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

fashion


----------



## Sairn (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> fashion



You're not a cat! :O


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Sairn said:


> You're not a cat! :O


hehehe


----------



## Zip (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> hehehe


imposter! ò0ó


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Zip said:


> imposter! ò0ó


I no imposter I cat :3


----------



## Zip (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I no imposter I cat :3


hmmmmm, prove it õ3õ


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

*puts on cat ears*
MEAWR
;D


----------



## Pogo (May 14, 2020)

I like this thread.
*bats a around a ball of yarn*


----------



## Sairn (May 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *puts on cat ears*
> MEAWR
> ;D


Checks out, is catto


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Zip said:


> hmmmmm, prove it õ3õ


----------



## Zip (May 14, 2020)

I suppose I accept


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

nyoom nyoom


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

_Crashes the thread again._
I still think I'm eligible because people say that I run cat software. Humph.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 14, 2020)

Gato I have a cat in real life though


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Crashes the thread again._
> I still think I'm eligible because people say that I run cat software. Humph.


Hello there fellow cat software


----------



## Keefur (May 14, 2020)

Only other cats can relate...


----------



## Subzero_Riverice (May 15, 2020)

Hi I is ceiling cat, a snow leopard that loves looking down from the ceiling ^^. *purrs happily* nice to meet you all.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 15, 2020)

kitty cat


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 15, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> kitty cat


I don't think so


----------



## BabiNani (May 18, 2020)

I'm a werecat! _rrrrrrrr_


----------



## Manny (May 29, 2020)

I'm a manx cat


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 30, 2020)

Manny said:


> I'm a manx cat


you are literally nothing but ~F U R~


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 30, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> you are literally nothing but ~F U R~


Cousin It's cat ;D


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 30, 2020)

Meowies! Who haz summoned thy me?!

I am da most flexible cat! >:3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 30, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Meowies! Who haz summoned thy me?!
> 
> I am da most flexible cat! >:3


*plays like accordion*
Wow, the label on the box is actually right for once.


----------



## Rai Bread (Jun 3, 2020)

I am a cat loaf.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jun 3, 2020)

Rai Bread said:


> I am a cat loaf.


I love this for several reasons


----------



## Sairn (Jun 3, 2020)

Rai Bread said:


> I am a cat loaf.


Post of the day right here


----------



## Nerire (Jun 3, 2020)

Sphynx cat joining in!^^


----------



## Filter (Jun 5, 2020)

"If man could be crossed with the cat it would improve man, but it would deteriorate the cat."
- Mark Twain

Although my avatar isn't feline, most of my characters are cats.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jun 12, 2020)

Meow?


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jun 12, 2020)

Vesper2112 said:


> Meow?


@Pogo


----------



## Ratchetjak (Jun 12, 2020)

+1 Cat fursona here lol


----------



## Mambi (Jun 12, 2020)

Ratchetjak said:


> +1 Cat fursona here lol



Me too, felines unite! <_the cat laughs merrily and tosses catnip into the air_>


----------



## Kingman (Jun 12, 2020)

I am the mountain lion! RAWR! I am the king of the mountains!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> @Pogo


I have double. 
tbh im aware there are other pogo cats so im not too surprised


----------



## Pogo (Jun 12, 2020)

Vesper2112 said:


> Meow?


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jun 13, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Me too, felines unite! <_the cat laughs merrily and tosses catnip into the air_>


O BOI CATNIP
[runs around in circles screaming at the top of lungs]


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 14, 2020)

beep boop, am a gato.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jun 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 88049


Oops! OK, so I'm new and didn't look up a listing. 
I shall now be known as Pogo the "Tabby" cat. 
And yes... you may have all the lööps.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2020)

Vesper2112 said:


> Oops! OK, so I'm new and didn't look up a listing.
> I shall now be known as Pogo the "Tabby" cat.
> And yes... you may have all the lööps.


 I can has lööps!? Yatta!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 15, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Crashes the thread again._
> I still think I'm eligible because people say that I run cat software. Humph.


----------



## Primrose peach (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello ! I am a puppycat does that count as being part of your cuteness all you cats have ?


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 29, 2020)

My fursona is a black jaguar/panther!


----------



## BlackmoonWitch (Jun 29, 2020)

My fursona is a black cat!


----------



## Sairn (Jun 29, 2020)

Yuss, moar cattos!


----------



## WallCat (Jul 8, 2020)

I heard there were fellow cattos here...


----------



## Tonkat (Jul 8, 2020)

Cheetah here!


----------



## Mambi (Jul 8, 2020)

BlackmoonWitch said:


> My fursona is a black cat!



Mine too! <hugs> Nice to meetcha!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 8, 2020)

Typically known as independent, sensitive and careful species, it seems cattos aren't that loud n crowd unlike many other species, regarding the activity of this specific thread...

Well, I find this amusing too UwU


----------



## TMTtheIV (Jul 11, 2020)

My sona is basically a plant based Red panda, red panda is catbear in hungarian so I might fit in


----------



## Mambi (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Bababooey (Jul 13, 2020)

BEHOLD! This is the closest thing to a cat OC that I have.


----------



## potato-kun (Jul 18, 2020)

you rang? or meow, i guess?


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 19, 2020)

I now have an actual cat! His name is Alaster and he loves gold!


----------



## KhMaria (Jul 25, 2020)

Yea, I'm an European cat, purrrrr


----------



## Mythic (Oct 13, 2020)

Big cats count.... yes?


----------



## Sairn (Oct 13, 2020)

Mythic said:


> Big cats count.... yes?


All cattos count :3


----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2020)

Is true, all cats count. Its just been sometime since i last touched an abacus.


----------



## rknight (Oct 14, 2020)

Yo!


----------

